# Download Yahoo Messenger....



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 27, 2007)

i downloaded the yahoo messenger setup file from messenger.yahoo.com but the installation was online n the offline installation file of the setup was not saved onto my computer....

i want to know that how can i store the setup onto my pc for future installations ?

Thnx...

BlackBerry7100g.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 27, 2007)

*www.filehippo.com/download_yahoo_messenger/


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 27, 2007)

One more trick whenever you download online installer its name is like msgr8in.exe
Just y before the file name and redownload the offline installer. Url remains the same only file name should have extra y at start so here it becomes ymsgr8in.exe .
This will work always.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

<WinDir>:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Installs

here u found the backup of full installation stored


----------



## ismart (Feb 27, 2007)

filehippo is the best...


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 27, 2007)

you can find the yahoo messenger installation pack on Download.com also


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Feb 27, 2007)

when u dwnload msngr frm d site, d setup is first copied to Temporary folder in your user account folder in  XP....copy it from there...it doesnt stay for long....deleted as soon as the installation completes..!
__________
when u dwnload msngr frm d site, d setup is first copied to Temporary folder in your user account folder in XP....copy it from there...it doesnt stay for long....deleted as soon as the installation completes..!


----------



## casanova (Feb 27, 2007)

Read my tut to download the messenger completely. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31071


----------



## kalpik (Feb 28, 2007)

What the.. I dont understand why so many replies were needed when the query was solved in the second post itself!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 28, 2007)

Because each one of us had a different method of downloading offline installer of Yahoo! messenger.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

I always do what piyush posted. But copy that file before the setup ends coz its deleted automatically after the installation.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 2, 2007)

thnx guys....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> *www.filehippo.com/download_yahoo_messenger/


Thanx mate i also needed it.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I always do what piyush posted. But copy that file before the setup ends coz its deleted automatically after the installation.


 
Thanx vishal i forgot to post that it goes deleted after installation


----------



## Pathik (Mar 5, 2007)

google for offline installer... u ll get many links..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

now Yahoo messenger for vista is coming soon !!!! i subscribed to its newsletter for download...


----------

